
Show HN: Paperbin – Note Taking and Bookmarking and Read Later (online, Mobi, Epub) - jwebb99
http://paperbin.co
======
jwebb99
I was inspired by Pinboard and its business model. Over the next few weeks I
hope to introduce more features for power users (like IFTTT support).

------
johnmurch
Looks interesting - FYI your links to Privacy Policy and Terms is 404. Also,
you built this on wordpress?

~~~
jwebb99
> Also, you built this on wordpress?

Yep. It started as a personal blog and as I started to add features, I didn't
see a reason to stop using WP.

